# Ray D1 Review (XR-E R2 Pocket Thrower): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2010)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The D1 was provided for review by Ray Tactical. Please see their website for more info._

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

*Manufacturer's specifications, condensed from their website:*

LED: CREE XR-E (R2)
Max output:235 Lumens
Reflector:Aluminum reflector
Lens:steel optical glass lens
Material:T6061 aircraft aluminum
Batteries:CR123,16340 rechargeable Li-ion
Voltage:0.8-4.3V
Switch:tactical forward switch
Size:Head diameter 36mm,Body diameter 22mm,tail diameter 25mm,Total length 96mm
Weight:86g(without battery installed)
Output & Runtime: Max output: 
Using 1*CR123:About 200 Lumens,45 minutes
Using 1*16340:About 235 Lumens,30 minutes
Min output: Using 1*CR123:2 Lumens,more than 100 hours
MSRP $70
The Ray Tactical D1 looks a lot like the classic D-mini – and is similarly designed for max throw in a pocket size. Combined with a versatile circuit that includes programmable outputs along a continuously variable continuum, is the D1 the new D-mini? Scroll on, gentle reader … 







The Ray D1 comes in a hard cardboard box with magnetic closing flap. Inside, in layers of foam, comes the light, extra o-rings, GITD tailcap button cover, and manual. 

















From left to right: Duracell CR123A, D-mini VX Ultra (no extender), original D-mini (Cree P4), Ray Tactial D1, JetBeam Jet-II Pro, NiteCore Exreme, Novatac 120P

*Ray D1*: Weight 82.8g, Length 99.0mm x Width 35.7mm (bezel)

The overall physical dimensions of the Ray D1 are actually very close to the original D-mini – just slightly smaller. There’s a bit of extra ridge detail to help with grip, but it is not very aggressive. 










The D1 feels very well made. To use a phrase, the screw threads are “like butter” on mine – I don’t know what kind of lube they shipped with the light, but it’s doing its job well. Screw threads are anodized for tailcap lockout. :thumbsup:

Machining and anodizing of the light are top-notch on my sample. Labels are clear, but their relative brightness varies across the length (i.e. not uniform, dim and bright). 

The light can’t tailstand due to the projecting forward clicky switch. The switch has good tactile feel in my testing (momentary on, click for lock-on).










The smooth D1 reflector looks remarkably similar to the original D-mini, although the overall dimensions seem to be just slightly smaller. I’m sure it will be a great thrower. 

And now for the requisite white wall hunting  … all lights are on Max with on RCR, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 




























OK, this light can throw! oo: Scroll down for some further details on how it compares to the competition.

Tint is pretty good on my sample, maybe just slightly on the purplish side of premium cool white (of course, YMMV). For those of you not familiar with tint bins, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

_*UPDATE:* Here are some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to a few others in its size class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights)._











*User Interface*

The D1 features a programmable interface with a lot of options. I will take some time to explain it here, because the manual is fairly short and not always entirely clear. In some ways, it is similar to other programmable lights with multiple settable states (e.g. Novatac lights, etc.), but there are few quirks.

To begin, the light has a programmable number of output modes (default is 4, but you can customize anywhere from 1 to 6). During regular use, each mode is accessed in sequence by soft pressing on the clicky switch (sequence repeats indefinitely). The preset 4 output modes are “Med” (~70%), “Lo” (50%), “Hi” (100%), “Frequence Conversion Strobe”, in repeating sequence. To move through the various set modes, soft-press the clicky or turn the light off-on within 2 secs. If you wait longer than 3 secs, the light will come back on in whatever you mode you left it (i.e. it has mode memory).

This default strobe mode is basically a varying frequency tactical strobe, similar to that seen on the newer JetBeam RRT lights. Here’s a sample run trace of the default strobe:






_UPDATE 1/12/09:_ _the description of the UI below has been corrected and revised on a few points._

Of course, you can customize the light over a wide range of options. To do so, you enter the programming menu by turning off the light and doing three rapid flashes of the tailcap (press-release) and then clicking to lock-on or simply holding on the 3rd flash. The light will now slowly flash the number of possible set modes, followed by a quick flicker (i.e. 6 slow flashes). To change the number of default modes, release the clicky or click-off (depending on which way you are doing this) at the number you want. So, if you want a single-stage light, press/click off on the first flash. For a 6-stage light, press/click off on the 6th flash. And so on.

Once you have determined the number of output modes, you then set each of them in sequence. To do so, turn the light back on. The light will run through all of its possible sequence modes for the first settable state, in an infinite loop, until you make your decision by clicking off the light. When you click back on, the light then shows you the same sequence of possible modes again, this time for your second settable state (if you chose more than one). And so on, and so on, until you have set all the states you defined in the earlier programming step.

The actual sequence of possible output modes takes about 1.5 minutes to run through. There are six different types of outputs that are provided. This part reminds me a little bit of the Novatac programming step, although the choices here are a bit different.

The first options it runs through are the constant output settings. These are presented in a continuously variable fashion, from low to high, over a 20 second or so time interval. The ramp looks like this:






The light will flicker once or twice at three points - ~20%, ~50% and 100% - in the continuously variable ramp. It will then proceed to the basic strobe modes. The strobes run at full power, and start at 1Hz and slowly increase to 15Hz. It takes about 30 secs or so to move through all the regular strobe modes – as shown below






















The light then presents its two SOS modes, the first at 100% output, the second at 50% output. These take about 20 secs or so in total to display in the sequence. In the first trace below, you will see the end of the 15Hz Strobe mode, and the start of the 100% SOS mode.










This is followed by a Standby mode, where one lower output flash is presented every 5 sec. This mode is isn’t up for long in the sequence (maybe 5 secs).






The fifth output mode is one they term “Liaison Signal”, and is basically used to signal back and forth with another party. It is a sequence of 3 rapid flashes, repeating every 3 secs. Again, this mode is isn’t up for long in the sequence (maybe 5 secs).






And finally, the “Frequency Conversion Strobe”, which is the variable strobe frequency presented earlier. It is similarly only shown for 5 secs or so in the mode sequence.






And after a brief pause, you are back to the continuously-variable brightness ramp and the whole 1.5 min-long sequence starts over. :sweat:

So, to summarize once again – you click or soft-press off to set the given output mode. When you click back on, the process starts all over again for the next mode, until every mode is set. 

If you ever screw up, there is fortunately a reset option that takes you back to the default configuration. Click the light on and off, then immediately do 5 quick flashes. When you turn back on, you should be in the default configuration.

One last point – the light features a low-battery warning flash at 2.9V. :twothumbs So you can use unprotected cells, as long as you are paying attention (a double-flash warning happens three times, spaced 30 secs apart, starting at 2.9V). After that, there are no more warnings.

*No PWM (Pulse-Width-Modulation)*

I am unable to detect any signs of PWM on any level. It must be at a sufficiently high kHz frequency as to be undetectable in my setup. 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*











The D1 throws like crazy at 1m – frankly closer to a lot 2xCR123A throwers. oo: It’s overall output values also put it at the top end of my Cree XR-E 1xRCR/CR123A lights, suggesting the R2 emitter is maximally driven. 

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

*Note:* _Effective January 2010, all CR123A runtimes are now performed solely on Titanium Innovations batteries sponsored by BatteryJunction.com. You can compare the generally excellent performance of these CR123A cells relative to the Duracell/Surefire cells used in all my earlier reviews here. I have marked all the new runtimes of lights with Titanium Innovations CR123As on the graphs with an "*". _






A couple of points stand-out from these runtimes:

Given the obviously highly-driven nature of this light, regular RCR is clearly NOT appropriate on Max or near-Max settings. I recommend you use an IMR cell if you plan to run it at anything above ~50% output on Li-ion. Primary CR123A seem fine, although max brightness is a bit less.
There is a relative efficiency problem on the Med-Hi settings of the light. Basically, ~70% on IMR has the same runtime as 100%, despite the lower output. On primary CR123A, 50% and up all have the same basic runtime pattern, except for the output differences. :thinking:
Below 50%, runtimes are greatly increased, as expected.

So how does it compare to the competition?






































In addition to relative efficiency issues of Med-Hi settings, overall output/runtime efficiency is fairly low, compared to other lights in its class (although efficiency seems remarkably similar to the similarly maximally-driven Dereelight C2H). Of course, the D1 is continuously-variable, so you could always drop down to lower outputs for even greater runtime.
.
*Potential Issues*

The light is driven very hard on Max on Li-ion, so RCR is not recommend beyond ~50% or so. I recommend you use IMR cells if you want to run it higher than that – they should be able to easily handle these drive currents. Note that the D1 has a low voltage warning flash at 2.9V, so as long as you are paying attention, unprotected IMR cells should be fine. 

Overall output/runtime efficiency is lower than most lights of its class (and actually quite comparable to the Dereelight C2H – another maximally-driven light). There is also a relative drop-off in efficiency at the Med-Hi settings (i.e. there is no runtime advantage in reducing output from Max, until ~60% or lower).

Light get hot quickly on near-Max settings (long-term stability?)

*Preliminary Observations*

For those looking for a replacement to the D-mini - with even greater output and a programmable interface featuring a continuously-variable ramp and wide range of strobe modes - this could be the light for you. :thumbsup:

I quite like the feel of the build – minimalist, without skimping on quality. It would be easy enough to mistake this light for the D-mini on first glance, although it is in fact a bit smaller than the traditional build.

One of the main differences to the D-mini is the programmable circuit used on the D1. This certainly does provide a lot of options – I particularly like the fact that you can customize the number of output modes from 1-6, select your outputs along a continuously variable ramp, and choose your optional strobe rate at anywhere from 1-15 Hz. :thumbsup: Low power SOS and beacon are also sensible, although I’m not so sure about the need for the extra “liason” and “freq conversion” stobes, but they aren’t really in your way. 

That being said, I did find it a bit confusing working my way through programming all the modes at first. The manual isn’t always clear about when a soft-press or click on-off is required (although the light is generally fairly forgiving if its not specified), nor with what sort of time limit you have to make your choice. So you might be a bit confused as to where you wind up if you are configuring a lot of modes. 

Of course, worse comes to worse, you simply start over.  But I think you are going to want to re-program it out of the box, as I don’t personally find the default 70%>50%>100%>freq-variable strobe very useful.

And once you get used to it, you likely won’t need the manual to reprogram, since it basically walks you through each step (i.e. you choose by simply turning off the light, and it presents the next option when you turn back on). Note that this means you can’t actually exit from the programming menus once started until you go through every step for every mode – so be sure you really want to reprogram everything. And if you miss your desired output level on the continuous ramp, get ready to wait for a minute and half while being intermittently strobed …. 

Output-wise, there is no denying this light is a thrower – I would rate its performance closer to dedicated 2xCR123A thrower lights. oo: Its overall output is also at the max range that you could expect for 1xRCR/CR123A equipped with a X-RE R2 emitter. Pocket need-for-throw freaks should be happy. 

Of course, with those kinds of extreme settings, you usually get a few less desirable “features” – reduced overall efficiency (think Dereelight C2H), excessively rapid discharge rates on RCR on near-Max, and heat build-up at the higher settings. :sigh: All of those are present here, but Ray Tactical has thoughtfully included a low-voltage warning sensor to allow you to use unprotected cells (like the higher-current rated IMRs, which I recommend). :thumbsup:

Interesting point here – since the sensor goes off at 2.9V (a conservative level I rather like!), this means you are likely to trigger it on primary CR123A at the start of your runs (especially at higher outputs/current draws). But Ray has limited the warning to simply a double-flash repeated twice, at 30 sec intervals. So you don’t need to worry about an ongoing warning while running CR123A. A reasonable compromise in my books.

So what’s missing? A 18650 extender tube like the D65 offered for the D-mini would be very nice. And they need to work to improve the overall efficiency, as well as fix whatever is happening at the near-Max settings (i.e. no increase in runtime from 100-60% output?). This isn’t the first new light I’ve tested with a few efficiency quirks, and hopefully Ray will be able to fix them soon. In the meantime, there are always the lower output levels if you need extended runtime. Of course, this again is where 18650 support comes in handy … 

For such a small light, there does seem to be a lot to talk about!  Bottom line, it's a sophisticated (if a bit quirky) programmable interface on one of the most heavily driven 1xRCR/CR123A lights I've seen, in the form factor of one of the best pocket throwers. Just please take appropriate precautions with your RCRs - like the recent D-mini VX Ultra, I recommend the use of higher-current-rated IMR cells. And for long-term safety and reliability, I'd personally keep it to something a little shy of the absolutely max setting.

Feel free to discuss amongst yourselves ...


----------



## csshih (Jan 11, 2010)

whoo.. that light looks like a pain to program.. how easy is it to accidentally put it in programming mode?

thank you for the awesome and comprehensive review!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 12, 2010)

good looking light too,it uses the EZ900 die instead of 1K.
You got TIME selbuilt


----------



## fa__ (Jan 12, 2010)

Very interesting :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jan 12, 2010)

Many thanks, as always!

This looks a promising start for Ray. It looks a good design, well-made, with some nice touches. Competition for the D-mini and others...

Moving to the Reviews section.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2010)

nanotech17 said:


> good looking light too,it uses the EZ900 die instead of 1K.
> You got TIME selbuilt


Ah yes, I meant to comment on the smaller die size (as you can see in the reflector shot, it does look a little different). 

I believe these "second generation" XR-Es with the EZ900s are supposed to have typically lower Vfs, but I'm not sure what the other benefits are. In this case, I wonder if it may be helping with improving the focus?



csshih said:


> whoo.. that light looks like a pain to program.. how easy is it to accidentally put it in programming mode?


Good question ... I've just played with it, and it is more forgiving than most for entering the programming state (i.e. all 3 flashes done within 2 secs good enough, instead of the more common 1sec as seen on JetBeam IBS lights). And by flash, I mean literally that - a very brief on. The point is that you have a little more time in the off period between each flash than is perhaps typical.

So as long you don't momentary on-off more than twice within about 2secs, you should be ok. The bigger point is when cycling between pre-set modes - don't do this super-fast in terms of a short "on" time of each mode, or you could accidentally trigger a programming step (which will wipe out all your current settings).

I'll have to play with it more to see how easy this can occur, but so far it seems reasonable enough a trade-off, if a bit more lax than typical. It is a little picky when you are programming about when to flash or click on-off, though.



DM51 said:


> This looks a promising start for Ray. It looks a good design, well-made, with some nice touches. Competition for the D-mini and others...


I like to think competition is a good thing, especially if new players bring something new to the table. The circuit is certainly unique (in both good and not-so-good ways? time will tell).

Incidentally, Ray has just gotten back that they will work on the efficiency issues described here. We'll see ...


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again for the hard work. :thumbsup:
Looks like a winner, but I hope they'll quickly work on the efficiency issue.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Looks like a winner, but I hope they'll quickly work on the efficiency issue.


FYI, I've updated the runtime image to show Hi mode RCR run (hit your browser reload if you don't see it below).






Interestingly, HKJ got much better RCR runtime on his sample on Max. I'm looking forward to seeing what other members get ... it's hard to tell from n=1 sample. 

P.S.: I've also updated the UI description - and corrected an error I made about how you set the number of modes.


----------



## lazaris (Jan 12, 2010)

Great review Selfbuilt! Is this light currently available or are they just in testing? It would be great if they produced and extension tube.


----------



## Whineyweim (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a D1 and I also have a Lumapower D-mini SE. The OP reflector I have for the D-mini drops right into the D1. :devil:

It is a great thrower, but I am not crazy about the run time on RCR. You might see it on the Marketplace soon.


----------



## berry580 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Selfbuilt, this is a a great review! =)

I don't see a lot of 'high output' from the D1, but i do see a lot of short run times

To 50% in 7mins on max with RCR, wtf?? Is this a record? I thought Jetbeam Jet-II IBS's runtime was short, i think this serves as a good competitor in terms of short runtimes, OK, and throw just to be fair to the D1. 20K lux from just a small thrower, amazing! =)


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2010)

lazaris said:


> Great review Selfbuilt! Is this light currently available or are they just in testing? It would be great if they produced and extension tube.


Well, I know other members here have received samples, but I'm not sure if they are shipping yet - best to try them directly if you are interested. I see there is some chatter in their CPFMP thread about providing an 18650 tube "after Christmas" sometime ... 



Whineyweim said:


> I have a D1 and I also have a Lumapower D-mini SE. The OP reflector I have for the D-mini drops right into the D1.


Really? Hmm, I'll have to take my first-gen D-mini apart tomorrow and see if it fits. 



berry580 said:


> To 50% in 7mins on max with RCR, wtf?? Is this a record? I thought Jetbeam Jet-II IBS's runtime was short, i think this serves as a good competitor in terms of short runtimes, OK, and throw just to be fair to the D1. 20K lux from just a small thrower, amazing! =)


HKJ is getting much better runtimes on his sample, but it may not be driven as hard as mine. 20K lux at 1m is certainly a record for a 1xRCR light, but it doesn't mean much if that's all the runtime you get. 16K lux for 1xCR123A is certainly impressive (and the runtime is what I'd expect).

Between this light and the D-mini VX Ultra, my IMR batteries are finding a good use lately! :laughing:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2010)

Whineyweim said:


> I have a D1 and I also have a Lumapower D-mini SE. The OP reflector I have for the D-mini drops right into the D1. :devil:


FYI, my original D-mini and Ray D1 are not exactly the same size, although you could swap the D-mini's reflector into the D1.

The original Cree P4 D-mini's reflector is 30.1mm wide at the bezel opening, and 26.7mm deep. The D1's reflector is 31.0mm wide and 26.1mm deep (i.e. slightly wider and slightly shallower). 

However, you could swap the D-mini's reflector into the D1 because it has a wider emitter hole opening than the D1's reflector. So even though the D-mini reflector is 0.6mm deeper, it can sit lower around the D1's XR-E emitter's ring. And since the D-mini reflector is 0.9mm thinner at the top, there is no problem clearing the D1's bezel.

Swapping the D1's reflector into the D-mini wouldn't necessarily work so well (depends on tolerances - it is thicker at the top), and in any case, focus wouldn't be ideal.

And FYI - screw thread diameter in the tailcap and bezel is comparable for the two lights, but you can't interchange the parts since how many threads/how far the parts traverse is different. You would thus have gaps or not make contact, depending which way you tried.

From this I would conclude the D1 is a close imitator of the D-mini form factor, but it is not a direct copy of any of the parts measured above.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 17, 2010)

Where is this light made? :thinking:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 18, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Where is this light made? :thinking:


I presume made in China, like most lights reviewed here. I notice Ray has opened a new sales thread in the Marketplace.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, for some reason, I thought it was made in Europe. :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Coach said:


> for some reason, I thought it was may in Europe. :thinking:


No, it's still jan there.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL !


----------



## cistallus (Jan 21, 2010)

I was quite excited when I first saw this flashlight in this and other threads, there's a lot to like, but it has a number of drawbacks for me: 

No lanyard, or holes to attach one
No clip
No holster
Won't tail stand
Inefficiency - hopefully that was just the earlier samples
False flash warnings on CR123A - it should have a way to disable protection, like some other lights have, if it can't automatically detect it
Reprogramming awkward - if you have 6 modes active and just want to change one, there goes 5-10 minutes of fooling around
 Just had to get that off my chest. (Not that any other small thrower has the perfect set of features).


----------



## ctky (Jan 26, 2010)

Pocket Thrower,i like this light,i want to buy a light which is not only small but also throw.I like the throw,can get to 2,0000lux,i decide to buy one.


----------



## lazaris (Feb 24, 2010)

ctky said:


> Pocket Thrower,i like this light,i want to buy a light which is not only small but also throw.I like the throw,can get to 2,0000lux,i decide to buy one.


How are you liking the D1 ?


----------



## Art (Jun 16, 2010)

Did this light disappear? Where can we buy one of these?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2010)

Art said:


> Did this light disappear? Where can we buy one of these?


Looks like the CPFMP thread is gone. You can contact them directly at their website:

http://www.rayn60.com/


----------



## CobraMan (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of a way to disable the Li-Ion low voltage strobe reminder? I sent an email to Ray Team as well.

This is annoying when using CR123 primary batteries - or am I the only one that feels this way?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## vandamsat (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anybody knows when the new model of D1 RAY 
will be in product again?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 21, 2010)

vandamsat said:


> Does anybody knows when the new model of D1 RAY
> will be in product again?


Dunno, but I hope they do bring it back - it's a fun little light, for those who like max throw.

BTW, here are some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to a few others in its size class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights).[/I]


----------



## vandamsat (Jul 21, 2010)

Very good Beamshot review
i think you are the best in reviews!!!!!!!!!
I believe to be in product again the RAY D1 
with same or better throw AND
not with XPG.
This one is from the best compact throwers
and the other one i like very much is the JETBEAM JET-II I.B.S.
BUT i look anywhere long time now to find one and i cant nothing


----------



## vandamsat (Jul 28, 2010)

Does any body knows where can i find one D1 RAY ??


----------



## santiu10 (Oct 7, 2010)

wow'''
so cool


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 7, 2010)

vandamsat said:


> Does any body knows where can i find one D1 RAY ??





santiu10 said:


> wow''' so cool


Unfortunately, Ray no longer seems to be making these. A pity, as it does make a nice pocket thrower.

Ray is still in business though - they've asked to send me an engineering sample of a new light to test. I'll see if I can also get an update on the status of the D1.


----------



## vandamsat (Oct 7, 2010)

It will be very nice if they send you a sample!!!!


----------



## free_umi (Oct 12, 2010)

As ever, a review that answers all the questions I would have.
Please do let us know how the sample works out, even if only in brief.

Regards.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 12, 2010)

vandamsat said:


> It will be very nice if they send you a sample!!!!





free_umi said:


> As ever, a review that answers all the questions I would have. Please do let us know how the sample works out, even if only in brief.


I will do a full review of this new light - but as of yet, I have no idea as to its specs.

FYI, I've asked Ray about the re-releasing the original D1, and they are taking the suggestion "into account." I will let you know if I hear anything more.

Oh, and :welcome: free_umi.


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 12, 2010)

i've been wanting a d-mini since forever but when i found the d-mini it had already been in production for some time, so i waited for something similar to be released that was brighter and now it has its "out of stock" and seems to be out of production:sigh: im not a happy chappy

jamie

BTW if it was your money you was about to spend, would you buy the D1 or the D-mini?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 12, 2010)

jamie.91 said:


> i've been wanting a d-mini since forever but when i found the d-mini it had already been in production for some time, so i waited for something similar to be released that was brighter and now it has its "out of stock" and seems to be out of production:sigh: im not a happy chappy


Although recently bumped, this review thread is over 9 months old. However, it seems the D1 was a relatively short-lived production run. :shrug:

Not sure what is currently available in D-mini builds at the moment ... I believe you can still get the D-mini VX with TeleForce head and an R2 XR-E emitter (for max throw, if that is what you want). But there are a number of options available now, including different emitters (e.g. SST-50, XP-G, etc.).


----------



## vandamsat (Oct 15, 2010)

I see in the site * http://www.rayn60.com/*
that has been changing 
I believe soon we will have news!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

> B]Re: Ray D1 Review (XR-E R2 Pocket Thrower): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more![/B]
> Written by *psdx* on 01-23-2011 09:06 AM GMT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

The thread discussions for the last few months have been *fully restored* from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Please carry on!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 1, 2012)

can this still be bought anywhere? or did the company that made this light close already?


----------



## vandamsat (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the company close.
I would like to have one RAY D1!!


----------



## dajabec (Nov 29, 2012)

I contacted them about a year ago and they had no more D1 anywhere.


----------

